# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Αναζήτηση μοτερ dc 12V ή 24V

## ba99297

Παιδιά γεια χαρά
Στην προσπάθειά μου να φτιάξω ένα παιδικά αυτοκινητο για τον γιο μου, έχω καταλήξει ότι θα χρειαστώ ένα μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος που να έχει ισχύη 500 με 700 watt, και να δουλεύει με τάση 12 ή 24 βόλτ. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε που μπορώ να βρω τέτοιά μεταχεισρισμένα μοτέρ από αντικείμενα που υπάρχουν ήδη στο εμπόριο. Για παράδειγμα μια λύση είναι από υαλοκαθαρισηρες αυτοκινήτων αλλά δεν έχουν την κατάλλη ισχύη. Εκτός του μεταχειρσιμένου θα μπορούσα να βρω κάτι καινούργιο? Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη αν αυτό βοηθάει σε αυτούς που θα μου προτείνουν κάποιο μαγαζί.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων

----------


## navar

μιά χαρά κάνει απο υαλοκαθαριστήρες , αμα βάλεις πραγματικά 700Watt στον πιτσιρικά θα πρέπει να τοπυ βάλεις και δισκόφρενα και αερόσακους , σκέψου το , δέν παίζουμε με αυτά , δεν είναι να του δώσεις κάτι τόσο γρήγορο , παιδί σου είναι σκέψου την ασφάλεια του !
και επειδή έχει ξανασυζητηθεί τα αυτοκινητάκια του εμπορία είναι περίπου στα 50Watt !

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε μου πρώτα απ όλα σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Και μόνο από τις δημοσιεύσεις που βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει, καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι παλιός στο forum και λογικά και στο αντικείμενο της ηλεκτρονικής. Θέλω σύντομα όμως ( όσο γίνετε) να σου πω τι έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα στο ιντερνετ και πως κατέληξα στα 500-700 watt. Αρχικά να σου πω ότι το αυτοκινητάκι σκοπεύω να το φτιάξω εγώ από ξύλο. Το βάρος του αυτοκινήτου το υπολογίζω γύρω στα 20 κιλά ( χωρίς τις μπαταρίες και το μοτέρ). Επίσης σε περίπτωση που ανέβουν δύο παιδάκια ( μια και θα είναι διθέσιο ) υπολογίζω ένα επιπρόσθετο βάρος 2Χ25= 50 κιλά. Υπολογίζω και καμιά 10 κιλά μπαταρίες και μοτέρ έχω σύνολο 

  20 αυτοκίνητο
  50 επιβάτες 
  10 μπαταρίες μοτέρ
  Σύνολο 80 κιλά μάξιμουμ. 

  Όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να κινούνται με ταχύτητα 5 χιλιόμετρα μάξιμουμ σε ίσιο δρόμο και να έχουν μια αυτονομία γύρω στην μία ώρα. Τώρα το πώς κατέληξα στα 500-700 watt. Αντίστοιχο σε διαστάσεις με αυτό που θέλω να φτιάξω είναι αυτό της peg-perego
pegperego-polaris-ranger-rzr.jpg
Το συγκεκριμένο φοράει δύο μοτέρ ( ένα σε κάθε τροχό ) με ενσωματωμένο μειωτήρα. Το μοτέρ (όχι σε συτό αλλά σε παραπλήσιο μοντέλο ) είναι αυτά
μοτερ.jpg



Τα οποία στο site 

http://www.kidswheels.com/index.php?...mart&Itemid=47

περιγράφονται ως 300 watt(προφανώς το ένα ).Με αυτή την λογική λοιπόν έκρινα ότι χρειάζομαι ένα μοτέρ 500-700 watt. επίσης η δική μου κατασκευή θα είναι πιο βαρυά από αυτό της peg-perego, αφού θα είναι από ξύλο και όχι απο πλαστικό. Στο site που που περιγράγω παραπάνω δεν υπάρχει κανένα μοτερ με κατανάλωση κάτω από 120 watt ( και σίγουρα όχι με 50 watt). Οποιαδήποτε επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία καλοδεχούμενη δεδομένου ότι θα με βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ....
Φίλε navar και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου

----------


## navar

χαχχαχαχαχαχα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι κλασικό παράδειγμα του "τα φαινόμενα απατούν "
δεν είμαι κάν ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά πολυλογάς χομπύστας !
αν κρεμάσουν όλους τουσ ηλεκτρονικούς , εγώ άδικα θα πάω χαμένος !

αν ψάξεις στο φόρουμ , έχει γίνει πολλές φορές θέμα για "παιδικό ηλεκτροκίνητο" και έχουμε καταλήξει πολλές φορές στο ότι μια καλή λύση είναι δύο μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρα , ένα σε κάθε ρόδα !

έχω επίσης την εντύπωση πως είναι λίγο μαιμού τα συγκεκριμένα watt είναι πιο "ονομαστικά"

απο την άλλη η οικονομικότερη λύση είναι και πάλι τα μοτέρ απο υαλοκαθαριστήρα , μιας και τα βρίσκεις με το κιλό σε παλιατζίδικα/μάντρες με κομμένα αυτοκίνητα !


για να έχουμε βέβαια αξιόπιστη άποψη ας ρωτήσουμε τον Σαββα που ανεβάζει και την πεθερά του επάνω....Σάββα που είσαι να απαντήσεις του παιδιού !!!!

----------


## makatas

Ξέρει κανείς τι απόδοση έχει ένα μοτέρ από υαλοκαθαριστήρες; Λογικά και υαλοκαθαριστήρες φορτηγού θα κινούνται ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## -nikos-

απο προσωπικη εμπειρια κατασκευης αυτοσχεδιων μηχανισμων για χρηση 
σε ψαρεμα το καλυτερο ολων ειναι το μοτερ απο ηλεκτρικη υποβοηθιση τιμονιου,
σχεδων ολα τα καινουρια αμαξια εχουν, πολυ δυνατο με πολυ μικρη καταναλοση

----------


## ba99297

Huston καλεί Σάββα!!!

Savas we have got a problem!!!!
Σάββας ακούει

----------


## navar

> Huston καλεί Σάββα!!!
> 
> Savas we have got a problem!!!!
> Σάββας ακούει



 αμα δεν εμφανιστεί και σήμερα θα τον πάρω τήλ !!!
μήπως κατάφερε να ξεφορτωθεί τελικά την πεθερά του και τον πήραν χαμπάρι και τον μπαγλάρωσαν !

----------


## markisi13

> απο προσωπικη εμπειρια κατασκευης αυτοσχεδιων μηχανισμων για χρηση 
> σε ψαρεμα το καλυτερο ολων ειναι το μοτερ απο ηλεκτρικη υποβοηθιση τιμονιου,
> σχεδων ολα τα καινουρια αμαξια εχουν, πολυ δυνατο με πολυ μικρη καταναλοση




σωστος αλλα αυτα τα μοτερακια ειναι ακριβα

----------


## TSAKALI

Δεν ξερω ποσα βαττ βγαζουν τα μοτερ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρα, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αντεχουν, 
εδω αντεχουν στο να γυρνανε την σουβλα με το αρνι διπλα στη φωτια..
τα αλλα του τιμονιου, που λεει ο νικος, δεν τα γνωριζω, μπορει να ειναι και καλυτερα..
Βαγγελη , βαλε 2 μοτερ 12αβολτα, ενα σε καθε πισω ροδα, 24 βολτ μπαταρια , και συνδεσετα
σε σειρα, ετσι το αυτοκινητακι θα αποκτησει  και ...διαφορικο.
οταν θα σταματαει η μια ροδα ,θα γυρναει η αλλη.

----------


## Kostas Kats

γεια σου φιλε η ιδέα να βαλεις απο καθαριστήρες   είναι πάρα πολύ καλή ομως να κοιτάξεις παρα πολλα αμπερώρια  επιπλεον μπορει να ξηλώσεις απο κανενα πεταμενο αμαξι για ποιο τσαμπε επιπλεον χρειαζεσε και ενα ντραιβ για να τοθδοσησ καλι εκεινηση...........

----------


## ba99297

Ευχαριστώ όλους. Είτε στην μία είτε στην άλλη περίπτωση ( μοτέρ από υαλοκαθαριστήρες ή από υποβοήθηση τιμονιού ) θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιο ηλεκτικό "γκάζι" για ομαλή εκκίνηση και ακινητοποίηση. Εδώ τι κάνω? Υπάρχει κάτι έτοιμο ( και αν ναι από που και πόσο) , μπορώ να φτιάξω κάτι εγώ ακολουθώντας ένα σχέδιο ( ξέρω μόνο να κολάω με το κολλητήρι και να μετράω με το πολύμετρο...)

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σας

Εχω στα χερια μου ενα μοτερ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρες, ειναι απο Yugo 45
Απο το ιντερνετ βρηκα και τα παρακατω links στο youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ds4p0tOFMQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xg_Jae4mlw

H ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης.


Επανω εχει 5 καλωδια. 2 (μαυρο και μαυρο/μπλε) που πανε στο moter και δινοντας τους ταση δουλεψε κανονικα και αλλα 3 που πανε σε διαφορετικο σημειο.
Υποτιθεται οτι ειναι οι ταχυτητες αλλα δινοντας ταση δεν ειδα ανταποκριση απο το μοτερ.

Παραθετω και μερικες φωτογραφιες









Σας παρακαλω μια βοηθεια σχετικα με τις ταχυτητες. Ειδα τα παρακατω απο παλαιοτερες δημοσιευσεις αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη

http://www.elektrikforum.de/ftopic446.html

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...6&d=1296482457

Eυχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## ba99297

Επαναφέρωλίγο την ανάρτηση στην αρχική μου απορία.
Ψάχνω να ρβω μοτέρ για ηλεκτροκίνητο παιδικό αυτοκινητάκι
Μια άλλη ιδέα που προέκυψε είναι να βάλω μοτέρ από βίντσι λεκτρικό που τραβάνε βαρκες
Βρήκα δύο. Το ένα
http://www.tountashardware.com/index...roductID=12751

Στις προδιαγραφές  που είδα  λέει ότι είναι 0,85 hp δηλαδή θα 637 watt ( 
Έχετε θπόψιν πόσα αμπερ θα τραβούσε ένα τέτοι μοτέρ ?

Σε ένα άλλο αντίστοιχό 
http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/in...jkc/R-I8786228
λέει ότι τραβάει 10 Α με μηδεν φορτιο και 100 Α με πλήρες φορτίο ( 660 κιλά )
Επειδή εγώ θέλω να κινήσω σε ευθεία ένα όχημα το οποία δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 70 κιλά ( βαρος παιδιών και οχήματος μαζί) με μια μέγιστη ταχύτητα 5 χιλιομέτρων την ώρα, έχετε καμιά εκτίμηση αναφορικά με το πόσα ampere θα τραβάει?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ba99297

Επικαιροποίηση

----------


## genaris

φιλε το μοτερ απο βιντσι πιστευω οτι δεν σου κανει. καταρχας τραβαει πολυ ρευμα κατι που δεν το θελεις (το πρωτο μιας κ ρωτησες τραβαει καπου στα 50Α). η καλυτερη επιλογη απο ολες που εχω ακουσει ειναι το μοτερ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρες (μιας κ ο πατερας μ εχει ηλεκτρολογειο αυτοκινητων εχω πειραματιστει λιγο παραπανω.) δεν θυμαμαι να σου πω ποσα αμπερ τραβαει αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα 50Α του βιντσι που λες εσυ.

----------


## ba99297

Στέφανε να είσαι καλά για την απάντηση
Το θέμα με εμένα είναι ότι το αυτοκινητάκι που θα φτιάξω θα είναι λίγο βαρύ ( θα είναι από ξύλο) και θα προορίζεται να κουβαλάει δύο παιδάκια
Σε μια πρόχειρη κατασκευή που έκανα για να δω "τι ψάρια πιάνει" το μοτέρ από υαλοκαθαριστήτρα, είδα ότι χωρίς το βάρος της μπαταρίας ( έδινα ρεύμα από τροφοδοτικό) και του παιδιού, με το ζόρι ξεκινούσε το αυτοκινητάκι. Αυτό από βίντσι όπως λες τραβάει πολλά αμπερ αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ψάχνω για μια απόδοση γύρω στα 450 watt.Το 24 βολτο από υαλοκαθαριστήρα φορτηγού λέτε να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση?
Υ.Γ Τα 12 βολτα  μοτερ υαλοκαθαριστήρα τραβάνε 2-3 αμπερ χωρίς φορτίο και 7-10 με φορτίο

----------


## lepouras

λογικά δεν θα βάλεις και γρανάζια? έμενα του γιου μου μηχανή από  τζάμπο το ρημάδι με 6 βολτ μπαταρία και με μοτερακι του χαβαλέ τον πήγαινε σφαίρα. 
και με πλαστικά γρανάζια μέσα . απορώ πώς άντεξαν.

----------


## ba99297

Στην πρόχειρη κατασκευή που έκανα έβαλα γρανάζια από ένα ραλάκι με πετάλια. Δεδομένων των στροφών του μοτέρ 54 / λεπτό έβαλα γρανάζια και είχα την σχέση 1 στροφή μοτέρ=2 στροφές άξονα άρα 54*2=108 στροφές άξονα. Με διάμετρο ρόδας 25 εκατοστά έχω 25*3,14=78 εκατοστά περίμετρο
συνεπώς 0,78*108*60=5054 μέτρα την ώρα. Γι αυτήν λοιπόν την σχέση στροφών και ταχύτητας είδα ότι το μοτέρ δεν τραβάει. Παίζει η λύση να βάλω δύο μοτέρ αλλά εκεί έχω το πρόβλημα ότι από τα 5-6 μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρα που έχω στα χέρια μου, κανένα δεν είναι ίδιο με κάποιο άλλο πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχω τις ίδιες στροφές οπότε το ένα θα ζορίζεται και το άλλο θα δουλείει χαλαρά ( χωρίς ουσιαστικά να βοηθάει  στην κίνηση )

----------


## lepouras

> Στην πρόχειρη κατασκευή που έκανα έβαλα γρανάζια από ένα ραλάκι με πετάλια. Δεδομένων των στροφών του μοτέρ 54 / λεπτό έβαλα γρανάζια και είχα την σχέση *1 στροφή μοτέρ=2 στροφές άξονα άρα 54*2=108 στροφές άξονα.*



  μήπως έπρεπε να το κάνεις ανάποδα? υποτίθεται πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτείς τις πολλές στροφές του μοτέρ με μικρή δύναμη και να πάρεις λίγες στροφές με μεγαλύτερη δύναμη? στα ηλεκτρικά αμαξάκια τύπου τζάμπο έχει μοτερακια πολύστροφα αλλά αδύναμα που τα σταματάς και με το χέρι. με τον μειωτή τον γραναζιών αυξάνουν την δύναμη και μειώνουν τισ στροφές.

----------


## ba99297

Γιάννη αν το έκανα ανάποδα δεν θα ικανοποιούσα την βασική προυπόθεση της κατασκευή που είναι μέγιστη ταχύτητα 5 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα. Αν το κάνω έτσι όπως λες, θα έχω στον άξονα ( 108/4=) 27 αντι για 108 στροφές και ( για να μην ξαναγράφω τους υπολογισμούς μου)  τελικά 1,25 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα και όχι 5 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα( κερδίζω σε δύναμη χάνω σε ταχύτητα) . Εγώ ξεκίνησα με την λογική " Ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θέλω ?" και ψάχνω να δώ αν μου κάνει το μοτέρ γι αυτή την ταχύτητα

----------


## lepouras

ναι αλλά τότε θέλεις ένα μοτέρ με διπλάσια δύναμη από αυτήν που χρειάζεσαι για να κινήσεις το όχημα με τα παιδάκια επάνω . πράγμα δύσκολο αν σκεφτείς ότι τότε μιλάμε γεια πολλά αμπέρ άρα μεγάλη μπαταρία οπότε πρόσθετο βάρος. και σχετικά μικρή αυτονομία. ακομα και τα μοτέρ που έχουν οι εργάτες στα τζηπακια έχουν πολλά γρανάζια   ώστε να φτάσουν στην επιθυμητή δύναμη. και εσένα εδώ εκτός από την ταχύτητα ζητούμενο είναι και η δύναμη . οπότε μήπως να πάρεις κάνα μοτερακι από κάνα ηλεκτρικό σκουπακι αυτοκινήτου που είναι και πάρα πολύ πολύστροφα και να φτάσεις στις επιθυμητές στροφές για την ταχύτητα που θες και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις και την δύναμη που χρειάζεται .

----------


## ba99297

Γιάννη νομίζω ότι το σημαντικό είναι τα watt που αποδίδει το μοτέρ και όχι οι στροφές
Σε μια γύρα που έκανα σήμερα σε παλιατζίδικα ( βαρδάρη θεσσαλονίκης) ψιλοαπογοητεύτηκα μιας και τα μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων τα είχαν 40-50 ευρώ ( 24 volt από φορτηγό ) και δεν βρήκα και πολλά, μόνο 2-3. Ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ 24 volt είναι γύρω στα 150 watt και νομίζω μου κάνει οριακά. Θέλω τουλάχιστον δύο ίδια ( ένα σε κάθε ρόδα) για να πω ότι κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου, άρα γύρω στα 100 ευρώ χώρια τροχαλίες και ιμάντες για μετάδωση. Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να πάω από ebay. Καμιά ίδέα κανείςγια ισχύη 250watt και πάνω?

----------


## lepouras

Σημαντικά είναι τα βατ απλά με νούμερα, άμα πάρεις ένα μοτερακι που βγάζει 3000 στροφές με ισχύ 10 βατ  και του κατεβάσεις τις στροφές στις 100 που θες εσύ τότε έχεις μια σχέση που σου αυξάνει την δύναμη κατά 3000/100= 30 φορές.
 Οπότε είναι σαν να έχεις ένα μοτέρ που περιστρέφεται με 100 στροφές και ισχύ 300 βατ. Αν έχεις και 2 τέτοια μοτερακια όπως λες ότι θέλεις για τους 2 τροχούς τότε αντίστοιχα είναι σαν να έχεις 600 βατ ισχύ να σου μετακινεί το όχημα, και πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις τέτοια μοτέρ. 
Από την άλλη με το να διπλασιάζεις τις στροφές από το μοτέρ που λες , αν  το μοτέρ είναι 150 βατ τότε 54/108=0,5 που  είναι σαν να έβαλες ένα μοτερακι 108 στροφών αλλά 75 βατ. 
Αν πας στα βατ που λες εσύ αυτομάτως έχεις και απαίτηση 300/24 βολτ 12.5 αμπέρ αν πας και 12 βολτ πας στα 25 αμπέρ οπότε μάλλον το πας για τρικαβαλο με τις μπαταρίες που χρειάζεσαι. η επιλογή είναι δική σου.

----------


## ba99297

Γιάννη χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός νομίζω ότι έχεις μπερδέψει την ισχύη με την ροπή. Κάθε μοτέρ ( είτε εσωτερικής καύσης είτε ηλεκτρικό ) έχει μία δεδομένη ισχύη. Συνήθως στα ηλεκτρικά μετριέται σε βατ και στους εσωτερικής καύσης σε ίππους. Αυτή η ισχύη νομίζω είναι δεδομένη. Αν κατεβάζοντας τις στροφές κατά 30 φορές αυξάναμε την ισχύη ενός μοτέρ κατά αντίστοιχες φορές τότε θα ήταν εύκολο να δημιουργήσουμε ισχυρά μοτέρ που καταναλώνουν 10 βατ και αποδίδουν 300. Στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις όντως η ροπή αυξάνεται κατά 30 φορές αλλά όχι και η ισχύη. Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες τότε ένας κινητήρας συνδεδεμένος σε σαζμάν θα απέδιδε άλλους ίππους με 1η ταχύτητα άλλους με δευτέρα κ.ο.κ Σε κάθε περίπτωση σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου τις οποίες και εκ των προτέρων θεωρώ καλοπροαίρετες. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας πει γιατί και εγώ μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## ΦΥΣΙΚΟΣ

το πιο ισχυρο μοτέρ ειναι αυτο που δουλευουν τα ηλεκτρικα τζαμια του αυτοκινήτου. Μπορείς να βρείς όσα θέλεις στα παλιατζίδικα αυτοκινήτων. στο βαρδάρι.

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε μου έχω καταλήξει ότι η δύναμη από αυτά τα μοτέρ των υαλοκαθαριστήρων και των παραθύρων δεν μου φτάνει εκτός αν βρω δύο από υαλοκαθαριστήρες φορτηγού 24 volt και μάλιστα ίδια ( για να μην ζορίζεται το ένα και λυφάρει το άλλο ). Ψάχνοντάς το λίγο στο internet βρήκα με 100 περίπου ευρώ 350 βατ με ενσωματωμένο μειωτήρα που κατεβάζει τις στροφές από 3000 στι 450 ( περίπου)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/24V-3...xZ39QQyZ4#shId

Το θέμε είναι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος δεν στέλνει στην Ελλάδα. Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι σε αυτή την περίπτωση?
Έχει κανένας άποψη?

----------

